# Your PBs in cubing career



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 22, 2020)

I guess its an survey ?
anyway, ig a lot of you guys are expereinced speed cubers, and some maybe like me are newbie cubers.
My current PB after 5.5 days is 1:56, do you remember yours?
What was your PB if you remember after you had started cubing for:
1)1 Day
2) 1 Week
3) 1 Month
4) 1 Year
5) Current
```
Post in this format:
1 Day - 9min
1 Week - 1:50
Current - 1:50
```
Just type DR if you don't remember


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 22, 2020)

1 Day - 9 min
1 Week - 97.88 sec
1 Month - Not Yet
1 Year - Surely Not yet
PB around 6 days : 97.88sec


----------



## MohamadAA (Jun 22, 2020)

1 Day - 5 min
1 Week - 1:25
1 Month - 41ish sec
1 Year - not yet 
Current - 3.5 Months - 19 sec
PB : 12.3 sec


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day - 8 min
1 week - 3 min woaj
1 month - 14
(just for bonus 7 months - 8.xx second)
1 year - not yet woohoo
edited so that I actually display my PB singles muahaha


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: untimed
1 week: still untimed
1 month: about 40-50
1 year: 25-30?
Right now: PB is 11.14, but I only average around 18-19


----------



## Devagio (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: 15 min
1 week: 1:30ish
1 month: 25.xy
1 year: low 12


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: 5 minutes
1 week: 1 minute 30 seconds
1 month: 30 seconds
1 year: 7 seconds
Current: 5.27 seconds


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

these are my best guesses:

1 day: 3 minutes
1 week: 50 seconds
1 month: 25 seconds
1 year: 6.3 seconds
Current: 4.67 seconds


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 22, 2020)

Ooh my god. 50 seconds in 1 week..... Which cube did you use


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 22, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> Which cube did you sue


I believe that he has the right to withhold any information regarding his legal history, including lawsuits

_*this joke was brought to you by GAN jokes, where our motto is "GAN BAD, YJ GOOD"*_


----------



## Ayce (Jun 22, 2020)

1)1 Day awhile lol
2) 1 Week 14 min
3) 1 Month: 45 sec
4) 1 Year: 25
5) Current: 11.47
started cubing in 2016, slow improvements.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 22, 2020)

1) 3:15
2) 1:30
3) 40
4) 15.39 (Officially)
5) 12.2x

I started in April of 2018


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: around 3 minutes
1 week: 45 seconds
1 month: 45 seconds
1 year: 45 seconds
2 years: 45 seconds
3 years: 45 seconds
4 years: 35 seconds
5 years: 15 seconds
Now: 12 seconds

I didn’t care at all about speedsolving after I learnt to solve it, and I was not really consistently cubing for those years. After I started to care about my times I improved fairly quickly

IDR exactly when I started cubing or my times, so the first couple years all are estimates


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: 10 min
1 week: 3 min
1 month: 40 sec
6 months: 16 sec
1 yr: 12 sec
Now: 9.xx sec


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

1 Day: 5 minutes
1 Week: 2 minutes
1 Month: 2 minutes
1 Year: 15.xx seconds
Current: 8.47 seconds

As you can tell, I didn’t really cube much at all between 2018 Christmas and April 2019.

Here’s one for starting speedcubing with Petrus:

1 Day: 4 minutes
1 Week: 1:30
1 month: 40 seconds
1 Year: 10.xx seconds
Current: 8.47 seconds


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 22, 2020)

1 Day: 6 minutes
1 Week: 2 minutes
1 Month: 32.xx seconds
1 Year: N/A
Current: 11.12


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

Why does everyone keep putting averages instead of PBs?


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 22, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Why does everyone keep putting averages instead of PBs?


because they aren't able to read the title and the first posts of this thread


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Why does everyone keep putting averages instead of PBs?


PB Ao5s exist?
And it never mentioned single or ao5


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> PB Ao5s exist?
> And it never mentioned single or ao5


Most people are putting their global averages. I know for a fact that @Zubin Park has a better ao5 than 9.xx and @Sub1Hour has a better ao5 than 12.2xx.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Most people are putting their global averages. I know for a fact that @Zubin Park has a better ao5 than 9.xx and @Sub1Hour has a better ao5 than 12.2xx.


PB Global averages????


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> Ooh my god. 50 seconds in 1 week..... Which cube did you sue


honestly I don't know what my PB was after 1 week, it probably wasn't 50 seconds, it was just a long time ago and I didn't keep track of that stuff. I think I either *sued* a rubik's brand or qiyi warrior w. But, now that I'm thinking about it, my PB probably wasn't that good after 1 week.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 22, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Most people are putting their global averages. I know for a fact that @Zubin Park has a better ao5 than 9.xx and @Sub1Hour has a better ao5 than 12.2xx.


Ooohhh, we are talking about PBs? I thought we were talking global average, excuse me for not reading the title like a "Big Dummyhead"

Here is my fixed list

1) 2:30
2) 1:10
3) 35
4) 10.59
5) 7.09


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea what my PBs were that long ago  I just put what they were around, and my current PB single and global average.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 22, 2020)

Wait, PB's? Big oopsie by me
1 day: idk
1 week: idk
1 month: 34.xx
6 months: 12.xx
1 year: 7.2x
Now: 4.56 (LL skip and ez F2L pairs lol)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 22, 2020)

Fixed list lol:
1 day: around 2 minutes
1 week: 45 seconds
1 month: 30 seconds
1 year: 30 seconds
2 years: 30 seconds
3 years: 30 seconds
4 years: 30 seconds
5 years: 10 seconds
Now: somewhere from 7 to 8 seconds

I didn’t care at all about speedsolving after I learnt to solve it, and I was not really consistently cubing for those years. After I started to care about my times I improved fairly quickly

IDR exactly when I started cubing or my times, so the first couple years all are estimates


----------



## 3ACuber (Jun 22, 2020)

1 day: 50 seconds
1 week: 40 seconds
1 month: 25 seconds
Current (4 months): 15 seconds


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 22, 2020)

1)1 Day 4 minutes with the book I used just for PLL
2) 1 Week 1 min 8 seconds
3) 1 Month: 38 seconds
4) 1 Year: not yet
pb ao5: 17.42


----------



## ProStar (Jun 22, 2020)

1 Day: ~2:30
1 Week: 2:13.25
1 Month: ~30-35
1 Year: Not there
Current: 6.88



EvanTheCuber said:


> 1)1 Day 4 minutes with the book I used just for PLL
> 2) 1 Week 1 min 8 seconds
> 3) 1 Month: 38 seconds
> 4) 1 Year: not yet
> pb ao5: 17.42



It's singles


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Current: 6.88


When did you get a sub 8 and sub 7 single!?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> When did you get a sub 8 and sub 7 single!?



It was my first sub-8 and sub-7, didn't I post about it?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It was my first sub-8 and sub-7, didn't I post about it?


No, I don't think you did. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No, I don't think you did. Maybe I missed it.



From my thread on the 18th:



ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
> avg of 12: 13.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Also a stupid average, 3 sub-10s(the rest of the solves were above average but nothing special)


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 23, 2020)

1 Day- 1:50 ( this is for 3x3 but I already had some experience with 4x4 so...)
1 week- 58.xy
1 month (42.78
Current: (4months) 20.xy


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 23, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I guess its an survey ?
> anyway, ig a lot of you guys are expereinced speed cubers, and some maybe like me are newbie cubers.
> My current PB after 5.5 days is 1:56, do you remember yours?
> What was your PB if you remember after you had started cubing for:
> ...


Ok can't remember exactly but something like this:
1 Day - 5min
1 Week - 1:15
Current - 9.53


----------



## ep2 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hard to remember
Day 1: 5 minutes
Week 1: 1:20
Year 1: PB was 32 but average 0:55
Year 2: PB was 22, average 0:35
PB now 17s, average about 29


----------



## KJre (Jun 29, 2020)

1 day - 6 minutes
1 week - 3-4minutes
1 month - A little above 1 minute
1 year - sub 50
Current - 5-6 seconds (can’t remember specifically)

I started cubing when I was 8 years old. I’m now about to turn 17. I’ve been really on and off with cubing for the past 9 years so my progress isn’t as good as it would be for most. My current Pb ao5 Is just Sub 10 seconds.

I haven’t been speedcubing for quite a bit now but I’m meaning to get back into it.


----------



## JusteenLei_05 (Jun 29, 2020)

1st Day-1:06 min.
1 week-46.xx
1 month-20.72s(CFOP)
1 year-not yet
Current-4 months-11.53s(Roux)


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Jun 29, 2020)

1)1 Day: Didn't time it
2) 1 Week: 3:00
3) 1 Month: 1:30
4) 1 Year: 10.89
5) Current(5 years): 5.09


----------



## rhmai24 (Jun 29, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I guess its an survey ?
> anyway, ig a lot of you guys are expereinced speed cubers, and some maybe like me are newbie cubers.
> My current PB after 5.5 days is 1:56, do you remember yours?
> What was your PB if you remember after you had started cubing for:
> ...


1 Day - 2min
1 Week - 50
Current- 19


----------



## Cubing5life (Jun 29, 2020)

Singles
1 day: ~2 min.
1 week: ~1:10 min
1 month: ~50
1 year: ~ 13
current (16 months): 7.06
I don’t do unbelievably long sessions every day, but I always have a cube with me and I learn a new alg/trick/concept almost every day. When I am in the tram or bus, I do mostly slow solves (focusing on cross+1, learning lags, etc.).


----------



## PowerfulCity (Jun 29, 2020)

1 day: 3 min
1 week: 2:25
1 month: 45.76
1 year: I haven't cubed for 1 year yet.
Current (7 months): 13.97


----------



## chocool6 (Jun 29, 2020)

1 Day - Didn't time but like 10 minutes
1 Week - 1 minute
1 Month - 30 seconds
1 Year - Not yet
PB around 4 months : 18.71 seconds


----------



## Alcs (Jun 29, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I guess its an survey ?
> anyway, ig a lot of you guys are expereinced speed cubers, and some maybe like me are newbie cubers.
> My current PB after 5.5 days is 1:56, do you remember yours?
> What was your PB if you remember after you had started cubing for:
> ...


Day 1 - ~1 hour
1 week - DR
1 month - DR
1 year - ~20s
Current - 7.03s

Started in summer 2014 I think but I only started competing and training correctly in early 2018


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 30, 2020)

1 day - Around an hour 
1 Week - 6:00
1 month - ~58 seconds
1 year - 14 seconds
1.5 years/now - 12 seconds


----------



## efattah (Jun 30, 2020)

When I got my first cube in 1981 there were no books or guides on how to solve it so I had to figure it out myself. It took me around 1.5 years to learn how to solve it, so my answers are:
1 day: couldn't solve
1 week: couldn't solve
1 month: couldn't solve
6 months: couldn't solve
1 year: couldn't solve


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 30, 2020)

1 day: ~4 min (?)
1 week: ~1.5 min
1 month: ~50
6 months: ~28
1 year: ~22 (maybe ~16)
1.5 years: 15.750
27 months/now: 14.456

I lost interest around last August, then started again in mid-January.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 30, 2020)

1 Day - 2:40
1 Week - 51
1 Month - 36
1 Year - not there yet
Current (6 months)- 7


----------



## gruuby (Jun 30, 2020)

1 Day - 15 min
1 Week - 5 min
1 Month - 1:30
1 Year - 50
2 Years - 33
3 Years - 19
Current (almost 4 years) - 8.62


----------



## intuition chapadoya (Jul 1, 2020)

Dear me, i have been cubing since i was in grade six, but i stopped for a long time up up until i was 15, which is now(i relarned cubing and all of the Pll's in one month, as well as a few methods(2)). My birthday is coming next july, and i average for now, about 35 seconds. I got this fast in a month down from one minute when i started .try 2x2, it's more fun. I average about seven seconds on 2x2. i also recommend you buy the fangshi guanying, it requires no lube whatsoever.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 1, 2020)

intuition chapadoya said:


> Dear me, i have been cubing since i was in grade six, but i stopped for a long time up up until i was 15, which is now(i relarned cubing and all of the Pll's in one month, as well as a few methods(2)). My birthday is coming next july, and i average for now, about 35 seconds. I got this fast in a month down from one minute when i started .try 2x2, it's more fun. I average about seven seconds on 2x2. i also recommend you buy the fangshi guanying, it requires no lube whatsoever.


The Guanying is very outdated and overpriced, there are many excellent magnetic cubes under $10, I would recommend the Meilong M, RS3M2020, or Qiyi MS


----------



## Da5id (Jul 15, 2020)

1 Day: 2 minutes
Several months: 42 seconds
1 year: 35 seconds
2 years: 14.65 seconds
Current: 8.78 seconds


----------



## Mr. Cuber (Jul 27, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I guess its an survey ?
> anyway, ig a lot of you guys are expereinced speed cubers, and some maybe like me are newbie cubers.
> My current PB after 5.5 days is 1:56, do you remember yours?
> What was your PB if you remember after you had started cubing for:
> ...


1 day: probably around 2 minutes
1 week: probably around 90 secounds 
1 month: probably about sub 1 minute and this is where I learned 2 look oll and pll and at about 21 seconds full pll then at about 17 seconds full oll then at about one year full coll.
1 year: 14 to 15
current: 12 to 13 but my times are dropping pretty rapidly


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

1 day: 1 hour?
1 month: ~3 minutes
1 year: Stopped cubing
2 years: Didn't cube
Current: 9.93 seconds


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 28, 2020)

1day :untimed
1 week : untimed 
2 months 14


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 28, 2020)

1 Day: 3 Minutes 
1 Week: 1 Minute
1 Month: 45 Seconds
1 Year: 19.43
2 Years (barely cubed): 15.23
Now: 8.00


----------



## Iltorino2001 (Jul 28, 2020)

1 Day: 3 Min
1 Week : 1 Min
1 Month : 30 Segs
1 Year : 12.89 Segs
Now (3 Years): 12.89 Segs 

It's still the same because I had a large hiatus due to university but now I'm picking it up again


----------

